# Stumped by Scours in Adult Goats? Need Ideas....



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay I have two goats, Elias a buck 10 months old and Nora adult pregnant doe...due anytime now...that have been scouring for three days now.  

Taken temp everyday...normal..no changes...brought fecals to vet..no worm loads to speak of.  Given baking soda etc.

Very wet, greenish and smelly...so I pulled back grain thinking feed issues and there is no change.  

Drinking tons and tons of water.  With Nora being pregnant..my first thought was hormonal changes due to prenancy..but I dont think Elias would be having sympathy scours....

So if you have any ideas or suggestions..would appreciate it...I am stumped.??????


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 20, 2011)

When you say no worm load to speak of, what do you mean? Even though they don't have a worm load that you normally wouldn't treat, I would probably treat those 2 anyway. I had a young male last year that was within "normal" limits of coccidia but he was still scouring. I went ahead and treated him with DiMethox and it cleared up. Even though he should have been fine with the limits found, he wasn't.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

Curious about their hay... I have been getting hay for my herd from the local Blue seal, and it looked normal for the most part. There was a difference in the last bale I fed to my herd though... it had this weird looking plant, amost looked like  bush rosemary only the "leaves" were little pods. My Cali went nuts over that plant, but that same night and next morning she was scouring.  Is it possible that this thing is in your hay too?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes that is exactly what I mean.  Vet said worm load very low and should not be causing this scouring.  And of course Im always skeptical of that answer when told that.  Out of all  of them its only two..so my thought was that those two got into something they should'nt of?? Cuz they are both piggies and would eat the barn door if they could! 

I get fecals done regularly on them and I have not had to worm for over a year..so things are going good there.  But if you had one that had a low load and scoured anyway?  Maybe that is just the issue with these two???


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 20, 2011)

If nothing else has changed, then I would probably worm just those 2. It can't hurt and if it stops the scouring, then you know that was the problem.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Does your vet use a centrifuge?  My goat vet has stopped doing fecals in house and sends it to a lab instead because he said there are some nasties out there today that you can't get an accurate count on without centrifuging.  He said you could get much lower than accurate numbers without doing so.  Not saying it's definitely parasite related... but it's food for thought all the same.

Do bacterial scours always present with a fever?  Or can a low-grade bacterial bloom cause scours without a fever or obvious symptoms outside of scouring?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

They are still on the winter hay...and its very grassy. Its cut at a field down the street from me..and never had issue.  Its stored in the hay loft and very dry.  So I dont think that is the issue.

I am gonna worm them...and watch and see.   Other than that..I have no idea and hope it clears soon.  At least their both great about drinking water.  I keep checking for dehydration..but both doing good.  I have added electrolytes to their water too for prevention.

If it were just her...I would think hormonal...but with him too..somethings going on.    

Goaties have a way of making you crazy.  Somedays I wish they could talk...but then again, I may just regret that wish if my goat started talking to me!!  

Thanks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Does your vet use a centrifuge?  My goat vet has stopped doing fecals in house and sends it to a lab instead because he said there are some nasties out there today that you can't get an accurate count on without centrifuging.  He said you could get much lower than accurate numbers without doing so.  Not saying it's definitely parasite related... but it's food for thought all the same.
> 
> Do bacterial scours always present with a fever?  Or can a low-grade bacterial bloom cause scours without a fever or obvious symptoms outside of scouring?


Thats an interesting point, centrifuge.  I dont believe he does. I think he just floats and looks.  Great point.  Thanks.  That could just be the issue.  Hes not getting an accurate load count.  Make sense.

And I believe bacterial will present with fever.  Thats my understanding anyway.  Thats why I keep taken temps daily to watch for any changes.  But I could be wrong???


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm not sure... but it made me wonder if there was something bacterial and fairly minor that maybe it wouldn't necessarily present with a fever.  Hopefully someone with more experience can answer that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is your graze and browse just coming back on?


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I don't have the answer for goats here, per se...but humans can "scour" without a fever due to a bacterial infection...so maybe other species could too?



			
				cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Is your graze and browse just coming back on?


Good thought...I just had 1 that developed the "dog poos" after browsing for the first time this spring...it cleared up on it's own in less than 2 days though.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Is your graze and browse just coming back on?


Good point.  It's prime time for dietary scours in my neck of the woods!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 20, 2011)

...and with it being dark green...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> ...and with it being dark green...


When I first saw green...Food Supply....popped in my head.  But Im in NH so we are just getting buds on our trees etc...we dont have leaves, grass and the such up yet.  There is still snow patches out in the woods here. 

But they have been eating anything that might looks like it has some life.  Great point though.  They our out and about much more now that most of the snow has melted.  

Hmmm? Could be.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 20, 2011)

Check, I bet they are eating the tender buds and tips off branches?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Check, I bet they are eating the tender buds and tips off branches?


Im sure they are eating every tender bud they can get!!    And I cant blame them for that!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X's 2! The only green around here right now is the moss & evergreens.   Can't wait for mid may!
Side note: to help prevent against Pasture bloat & other issues that can arise from the "  Green Things!!!" come spring... see if the Hannaford store near you is willing to give you their produce trimmings. I have worked a deal with the one near me that I call at around 7-8am on the morning I will stop in, and they will set aside everything for produce that they would have thrown out. My goats get fresh vegetation this way all winter long, so they don't get over eager come spring. 

Edited to add: Come now through summer, they are also more than willing to let you take the trash bags of corn husks!! The last bag I got had 10 ears of corn in it that they tossed out, simply because they had a brown outer leaf, or were slightly pinched on the sides, or just because an ear fell in the basket{can't sell it if it has been in the "trash"}.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 20, 2011)

My goats also get fresh vegies. They like celery, carrot peelings, summer squash, sweet potatoes, lettuce etc. We get  commercial  kitchen trimmings daily for the farm animals.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> My goats also get fresh vegies. They like celery, carrot peelings, summer squash, sweet potatoes, lettuce etc. We get  commercial  kitchen trimmings daily for the farm animals.


NICE!!   Mine love carrot shavings, potato peelings(in low quantity) and tomatoes
Only Momma & Pup like summer squash or zucchini, Cali is the only one who REALLY like lettuce(aside from the chickens), Maude goes nuts for cabbage, and Marly loves anything fruity, espescially grapes & pear.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

How are your goats? I have an adult doe that just started with the scouring today. Will do a fecal tomorrow but I have never had problems with worms, but there is always the first.

No serious change in feed other than one bale of grass/alfalfa mix hay that was shared between 10 goats. Feed store was out of straight alfalfa. She is not off her feed, or off anything for that matter. She acts normal. She is about 4 months pregnant. Trees are just starting to bud out, but not much out there when you have 8 goats eating every new shoot within reach. Can't imagine that she would find enough at one time to cause any problems.

Was busy with some new kids tonight so didn't do a real  good exam on her, but will in the AM.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

I second, how are the doe and buck doing today? any change?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

Things are getting better.  I believe its the browse. It only makes sense. They are eating dry leaves from last fall like potato chips!  And they've spent the winter in the barn and a smaller paddock we plow for them for the good days in winter.   

So it only makes perfect sense.  Green scours, I thought food...but ran around the decision tree to many times and missed the obvious!! 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

I am glad yours seem to be better and that you have figured out the cause. I think mine may be food as well. I see her climbing trees to get the oak leaves so maybe it is just the adjustment period. These darn goaties sure do run us around the "decision tree" don't they?


----------

